# [MsSQL] SELECT OUTPUT in Variable?



## BlueDog (11. April 2008)

Hi ich habe folgendes Problem ich möchte eine select ausgabe in
einer Variable speichern um sie weiter verwenden zu können aber
ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich es anstellen soll.

An dieser Stelle bin ich, aber das das so blödsinn ist habe ich schon 
mitbekommen ^^ weil so steckt ja das Command selber in der Variable:

```
DECLARE @varpfad varchar(255) 
SET @varpfad = 'SELECT pfadangabe FROM #mainpfad' 
EXEC(@varpfad)
```

aber ich brauchte den Pfad in einer Variabel um Dateinamen 
anzuhängen und in andere Felder zu speichern oder direkt 
weiterverarbeiten zu können. Ich hoffe das mir jemand bei 
meinem kleinen Problem helfen kann :>


cu BlueDog


----------



## Dunas (12. April 2008)

"mysql +variable" 3ter Treffer

oder einfach 

```
SELECT pfadangabe INTO @varpfad FROM #mainpfad
```
   Ich weiß nicht wofür das # steht. Ich habe es einfach mal mit kopiert, normalerweise kommt dortganz normal der Tabellenname hin.

Dunas


----------



## BlueDog (12. April 2008)

danke für die schnelle antwort ich habe natürlich zuerst 
google benutzt so wie man das ja macht ^^ aber es soll
warscheinlich nicht sein ^^ jetzt habe ich es so versucht 


```
DECLARE @varpfad varchar(255)                     				
SELECT pfadangabe INTO @varpfad FROM mainpfad
PRINT @varpfad
```
aber wieder fehler  gemeint ist die angabe bei INTO

```
Falsche Syntax in der Nähe von '@varpfad'.
```

Nach weiterem rumgesuche via google habe ich eine Seite 
gefunden wo stand ich solle die SELECT Anweisung  in 
eine Variable packen und dann mit Exec() aufrufen. sieht ja
dann in etwa so aus:

```
DECLARE @varpfad varchar(255), @command varchar(255)
SET @command = 'SELECT pfadangabe INTO ' + @varpfad + ' FROM mainpfad' 
EXEC(@command)
PRINT @varpfad
```

klappt ja eigtl auch *The command(s) completed successfully*.
nur eine PRINT Ausgabe der Variable taucht nirgens auf, dieses 
MsSQL gebastel ist aber auch confused ^^ Selbst wenn ich die 
SELECT Anweisung in dieser Form ändere:

```
SET @command = 'SELECT pfadangabe INTO "' + @varpfad + '" FROM mainpfad'
```
erzählt er mir alles IO obwohl die Syntax ja so nicht stimmt oder?
Eigtl ist das ja schon fast peinlich wenn man bedenkt wie lange 
ich schon versuche das hinzubekommen. xD ^^

Liegt es evtl am Server den ich benutze oder am QueryExpress? 
_Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Express Edition
QueryExpress V1.0.2050.17591_

Währe nett wenn jemand noch einen Tip für mich hätte :>


cu BlueDog


----------

